
Show HN: Goxel, an open-source 3D voxel editor - guillaumec
https://github.com/guillaumechereau/goxel
======
thrownaway122
I know that this is a long shot...

Is there any chance of having the sort of features that would be needed to
manually tidy up the results of segmentations of 3D images (from CT scans).
The sort of things I'm thinking about are.

1\. The ability to overlay two voxel images in the same editing space (e.g.
one for the original image and one for the segmentation with added alpha
channels).

2\. The ability to draw arbitrary sheets of voxels by e.g. selecting 3-4
voxels as the corners of the sheet.

3\. In terms of image format one would need to handle images with e.g. float32
and int32 greyscale voxel values. Import and export of raw binary images would
be nice.

Just wondering. Some of the proprietary 3D analysis suites have these editing
features but as far as I know the FOSS solutions for 3D image processing don't
include any editing functionality.

~~~
fluidcruft
3D Slicer ([http://www.slicer.org/](http://www.slicer.org/)) has most (if not
all) of that, if I understood your questions. I have struggled with the
learning curve, though. YouTube helps sometimes.

~~~
thrownaway122
I haven't found the functionality to change the value of ability voxels in
Slicer yet -- in particular for sheets with corners supplied by the user. Is
it there and I'm just being dumb?

------
bhouston
A friend created [https://cubeteam.io/](https://cubeteam.io/) but it failed
pretty hard and fairly fast.

I pay attention to this space because I run
[https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io), which is a 3D editor, but in the spirit
of 3DS Max, Maya, Blender rather than focused on voxels.

~~~
david-given
Incidentally, just as a piece of quick feedback for clara.io:

Registering for a service is really expensive! I have to come up with a
password, then file it in my password manager, hand out my email address to
some unknown stranger, etc, etc. Mostly I won't bother unless there's some
compelling reason to do so; when present with a registration form I'll usually
just give up.

Since you have a browser-based product, having 'Try now!' button that starts
it (with no backend storage!) and let me play with it would make me way more
likely to actually sign up.

~~~
meir_yanovich
Agree ! this looks like amazing app , please provide demo speed access to the
app without registering.

------
emanuelev
This looks actually pretty cool and something I might want to use. Is there
any way to load .ply/.vtk with the voxel structure description?

------
meir_yanovich
Any way to export to 3d file format ? Great work by the way ...

~~~
nacs
Yes, from the Readme:

> Export to obj and pyl

